# Are these begonias viv appropriate?



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

I have fallen in love with these two weird begonias for the alien civiliation viv (I can only fit one, I suspect though) and wanted to know if ALL begonias are ok, or only some. 

But check these out:
Beg china curl









Beg Curly Fireflush









FREAKY BEGONIAS!


----------



## Porsche2Rad (Sep 4, 2011)

I know that in one of my cubs for whatever reason I can't keep and begonia alive. In my others the flourish. The first one is gorgeous. You should definitely give it a shot.


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I've not kept any begonias in a vivarium, but have kept them around the house. I think that with the right care they can all thrive in a vivarium. I do know that some varieties can get rather large. 


I like both of the ones you selected; very neat looking. I like the first one because of the colors and the select one because of the unique leaf shape.


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

Last night I found a black and scarlet begonia locally! I am excited! It's not as cool as the white and red one but almost!!!

I am going to give the begonia a shot!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, they are both types of rex begonias (at least the second one is) and rex begonias grow very well for me in the vivs, provided they get enough light. Usually the problem is they grow too well and need frequent pruning.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Looking at the site you pulled the pic from, 'China Curl gets about 14" tall, BUT realize that your plant may not end up looking like the picture. Rexes can have different colors under different conditions - the reds being more dramatic (why is my red rex turning silver? ahhhhhhhh! - heard that a number of times) but figured I'd toss in that warning. Since these guys can handle a range in humidity, beware of water sitting to long on the leaves and crown as it may be more prone to rot. That is the biggest issue I've had with mini rexes.

Curly Fireflush is a sport of Fireflush, and both need high humidity to do well - usually a sign of a good candidate for a tropical terrarium. It's standing as a rex is also shady, as it tend to not do the dormancy thing and just doesn't act like a rex in some ways - but that's a good thing!.

"Culturally this plant needs high humidity to survive. It can be kept under lights in a terrarium, but get's leggy. The leaf color can fade with too much light. It thrives in bright natural light in a greenhouse." www.begonias.org/monthly/Fireflush.pdf

As with any hairy plant, or begonia for that matter, just beware about it having sitting water on it too much. I've had similar plants do well either not getting misted (but in a humid tank), or in a set up with good air movement so that water sitting on the plant evaporated within 2 hours. The hairs are really something you really need to see in person, a really cool magenta (Begonia 'Manuas' and 'Jabberwocky' have them too, very cool!).


----------



## BethInAK (Jul 12, 2011)

i found this guy locally and love him, I'm going to have to figure out how to keep him red and black.


----------



## ckays (Jul 26, 2011)

So I was going to start a new thread, but I think my question will fit right in here. 

I recently planted a "Sun Tan Begonia" soli-mutata, in my viv and I have started to notice that that edges of the leaves are starting to blacken. 

Can anyone tell me what might be causing this? My understanding is that they like a lot of light. I have LEDS, so I don't think they are burning, but the plant is in direct light in the viv.

I am misting about twice a day, fairly heavily, substrate is ABG and eggcrate and the plant is planted directly in the ABG.

Any advice would be much appreciated. After reading this post, I am wondering if the leaves are getting/staying too wet.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Im going to toss in some information

Rex Begonia draw their red colors from temperatures. If your temps are too high they are going to be silver instead of red.
Im still confused as to why the iridophores act this way.
I believe you will need to keep your temps in the low 70s to achieve the red colors

Also agreed with KeroKero, you are going to need a very large viv to keep those 2 varieties in.

Todd


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

1) I concur that those Rexes will grow large.

2) Rexes do like humidity, but do not tolerate a very moist substrate--not always an easy combo in a vivarium.

3) In my experience, there are other rhizomatous begonias that are less hairy, stay more compact and tolerate a bit more moisture:

Begonia 'Little Darling'
B. 'Tiger Kitten" or any small nigramarga hybrid
B. conchifolia 'Zip' does well if planted up off the substrate (come to think of it, many rhizos grow well this way)

A whole posse of African yellow-flowered plants:
B 'Buttercup' is the easiest
B. quadrilata nimbaensis is one of the prettiest
B. prismatocarpa is popular, but not really suitable for heavier and/or boisterous frogs (e.g., hylids, Red eyes, terribilis, etc.)

Asian:
Beg coriacea--haven't grown this one, but said to be fairly tough
Beg luzonensis is quite vigorous

For myself, I'd go with any of the above even over a mini-Rex (if the goal is to grow the begonia in the vivarium long-term, e.g., six years as opposed to six months).


----------

